# CorelDRAW12-Großbuchstabe am Satzanfang



## stubi (28. August 2004)

Hallo ihr! 

ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe  
Wenn ich im DRAW einen Mengen- oder Grafiktext mache schreibts mir den ersten Buchstaben immer groß  
Hab schon die ganzen menüs durchgeklappert, weiß einer wie man das ausschalten kann?  

danke euch!

grüsse
stubi


----------



## stubi (28. August 2004)

habs gefunden

unter einstellungen --> Blitzkorrektur

mfg
stubi

schließen oder löschen, danke


----------

